# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Περιοχές > Βόρεια Προάστεια Αθήνας >  Meeting Υπερβορείων Π - ΒΑ Αττικής.

## eLeCtRoNiOs

Ρίχνω την ιδέα να καθιερωθεί τακτικό meeting που θα απαρτίζεται από τα άτομα των περιοχών (Χοντρικά) Εκάλης, Θρακ/νες, Κρυονέρι, Ερυθραία, Δροσιά, Άνοιξη, Άγιος Στέφανος, Καπανδρίτι, Βαρνάβα, Αφίδναι, ή απο κάποια κοντινή περιοχή που έχει θέα προς τις προϊγούμενες. 
Θα ήταν καλό για να γνωριστούμε καλύτερα και να συζητάμε από κοντά μια στο τόσο για την επέκταση του AWMN και να δίνουμε την δυνατότητα σε κάποιον που ξεκινάει τωρα (και εγώ δηλαδή) να μιλίσει και να μάθει τα βασικά και όχι μόνο.

Περιμένω απαντήσεις και γνώμες για να δούμε και πόσοι είμαστε και πόσοι ενδοιαφέρονται.

Κλείνω λέγοντας ότι οι Jimakosg21, Sir_Pretender, Ilusion, και εγώ, είμαστε stade μέσα σε κάθε περίπτωση.

----------


## Olympic

Οποιο απόγευμα αποφασίσετε θα προσπαθήσω να είμαι εκεί ....

----------


## eLeCtRoNiOs

Καλά δεν μιλάμε ακόμα για μέρες και τοποθεσία, απλά να δούμε ποσοι ενδοιαφέρονται για να καταλάβουμε άμα αξίζει.

----------


## Sir Pretender

+1 από τον Υπερσιβηρικό  ::

----------


## str1der

Γιατι όχι;

----------


## eLeCtRoNiOs

Βρέ καλώς τον.  ::  Θέλουμε και άλλους, λίγοι είμαστε.

----------


## eLeCtRoNiOs

Δεν βλέπω και πολύ κίνηση άρα το ξεχνάμε. Θα πηγαίνω μόνος μου με τον Sir_Pretender για παϊδάκια στο Πολυδένδρι.  ::   ::   ::

----------


## dalex

....

----------


## eLeCtRoNiOs

Ωραία. Άντε μην έχω το Ap να κάθετε..

----------


## Olympic

Ελπίζω να το κάνουμε τελικά αυτό το meeting

----------


## eLeCtRoNiOs

Δεν υπάρχει και πολύ όρεξη από ότι βλέπω, ας περιμένουμε λίγο ακόμα.

----------


## pxatzis

> Δεν υπάρχει και πολύ όρεξη από ότι βλέπω, ας περιμένουμε λίγο ακόμα.


μιας και το login παίζει ...ακομα ....να πώ ότι και εγω μέσα...

----------


## dti

Μην το καθυστερείτε, καλύτερα όσοι ενδιαφέρεστε να συναντηθείτε το συντομότερο δυνατό και να ξεκινήσετε δοκιμές μεταξύ σας...
Μην περιμένετε να μαζευτείτε πολλοί για να κάνετε κάτι... 
Και το awmn κάπως έτσι ξεκίνησε, με 4-5 άτομα στο 1ο meeting και με πολύ πιο άσχημες συνθήκες προ πενταετίας...

----------


## Olympic

Synadelfoi 

Apo 5/1/07 eimai diauesimos gia meeting 



p.s. doylebo bardies kai gyrnao proinos

----------


## eLeCtRoNiOs

Έχομεν και λέμεν.

Καλη περιοχή για το meeting είναι η πλατεία της παλιάς Κηφισιάς καθώς είναι δίπλα στην εθνική και σχετικά κοντά σε όλες τις περιοχές των Υπερβορείων.
Σε μιά από τις καφετέριες εκεί μπορούμε να βολευτούμε (Genesis, Floca κτλ)

Όσο αφορά την ημέρα νομίζω ότι οι Κυριακές βολεύει περισότερο, νωρίς σχετικά πριν πήξη η εθνική.

Ακούω προτάσεις να δούμε αν συμφωνούμε για να κανονίσουμε ημερομηνία.

----------


## Richard

Γειά σας

Είμαι στον Αγ. Στέφανο, κομΒος 9652, και δεν εχω βάλει ακόμα μπρος αλλά έχω σκοπό να βάλω τουλάχιστο 3 interfaces. Άρα μέσα είμαι στην συνάντηση.
Richard

----------


## dti

Welcome Richard! Μου έχει μιλήσει για τον κόμβο που σκέφτεσαι να στήσεις ο sbolis. Πιστεύω οτι από το συγκεκριμένο σημείο (αν δεν σε εμποδίζουν δένδρα) μπορούν να βγουν 2 τουλάχιστον bb links προς βορρά και νότο κι ένα access point για την περιοχή!
π.χ. το WiND δίνει πολύ καλή οπτική επαφή με str1der #8530 στα όρια Εκάλης - Διονύσου και Sir_Pretender #7678 στον Βαρνάβα!

awmn ΠΑΝΤΟΥ!

----------


## anthony080470

::   ::  Hello

Είμαι ο anthony30 και ετοιμάζω και εγώ έναν καινούργιο κόμβο στην πλατεία της Νέας Κηφησιάς με όνομα magouni #11725. Θα είναι έτοιμος για links πιστεύω μετά το Πάσχα. Όποτε κανονιστεί κάποιο meeting, είμαι μέσα.

----------


## eLeCtRoNiOs

> Γειά σας
> 
> Είμαι στον Αγ. Στέφανο, κομΒος 9652, και δεν εχω βάλει ακόμα μπρος αλλά έχω σκοπό να βάλω τουλάχιστο 3 interfaces. Άρα μέσα είμαι στην συνάντηση.
> Richard


Wellcome man! 
Άντε να δούμε τι θα κάνουμε. Δώστε ιδέες και απόψεις για την τοποθεσία και πια μέρα βολέβει περισότερο για να καθιερωθεί meeting Υπερβορείων Π - ΒΑ Αττικής.

----------


## eLeCtRoNiOs

> Hello
> 
> Είμαι ο anthony30 και ετοιμάζω και εγώ έναν καινούργιο κόμβο στην πλατεία της Νέας Κηφησιάς με όνομα magouni #11725. Θα είναι έτοιμος για links πιστεύω μετά το Πάσχα. Όποτε κανονιστεί κάποιο meeting, είμαι μέσα.


Αν και είσαι έξω από την οπτική των υπερβορείων, ελπίζω τα παιδιά στην Κηφισιά να έχουν την δυνατότητα να σε βάλουν στην παρέα τους.  ::

----------


## Richard

Γειά σας

Για συνάντηση να πούμε Κυριακή, 04-02-07 στης 16:00; Προτείνω, αντί στην Κιφισιά, να την κάνουμε στην Δροσιά, στο καφενείο απέναντι της τράπεζας της Άλφα.

Εγώ είμαι ψιλός, με άσπρα μαλιά και μούσι. Το κινητό είναι 6938801645.

Richard

----------


## Richard

> Γειά σας
> 
> Για συνάντηση να πούμε Κυριακή, 04-02-07 στης 16:00; Προτείνω, αντί στην Κιφισιά, να την κάνουμε στην Δροσιά, στο καφενείο απέναντι της τράπεζας της Άλφα.
> 
> Εγώ είμαι ψιλός, με άσπρα μαλιά και μούσι. Το κινητό είναι 6938801645.
> 
> Richard


Γειά σας

Πίγα, αλλά κανείς. Ήταν λάθος μέρα; Τι λέτε;

Richard

----------


## eLeCtRoNiOs

Μην βιάζεσαι μαν, θα συζητήσουμε που και ποια μέρα της εβδομάδας βολέβει τον περισσότερο κόσμο ώστε να να τα έχουμε stadar και μετά απλά θα ορίζουμε ημερομηνία. Όσο αφορά την Κυριακή μάλλον βολέβει περισσότερο, όσο αφορά το πού θα ακούσουμε και τι θα πούν οι άλλοι. Σήμερα θα στείλω Pm στους ενεργούς κόμβους της περιοχής για να τους ''ξυπνήσω" να κάνουν κανα post.  ::   ::

----------


## Richard

Εν τάξει, θα κάνω υπομονή. Πάντως, η Δροσιά είναι πιό κοντά και πιό εύκολο.

Richard

----------


## str1der

Νομίζω και εγώ ότι η Κυριακή είναι η καταλληλότερη μέρα για meeting!
Για το μέρος δεν έχω κανένα απολύτως πρόβλημα αλλά αν είχα να επιλέξω θα έλεγα Δροσιά έναντι κάτω Κηφισιάς  :: 


P.S. Richard, είναι καλύτερα όσον αφορά προσωπικά δεδομένα να μην τα κάνεις post αλλά να τα στέλνεις με pm όταν χρειάζεται!

----------


## Olympic

Από σήμερα μπορώ όποιο απόγευμα θέλετε.

----------


## amar

Γειά σας κι απο μένα. Είμαι ok για το meeting. Οι Κυριακές βολεύουν, νωρίς το είναι απογευματάκι καλύτερα για μένα. Η Δροσιά σαν μέρος είναι Ok, btw, το "μικρό καφέ" υπάρχει ακόμα στην πλατεία της Δροσιάς? Τι λέτε λοιπόν, το κανονίζουμε?

----------


## Pater_Familias

> Έχομεν και λέμεν.
> 
> Καλη περιοχή για το meeting είναι η πλατεία της παλιάς Κηφισιάς καθώς είναι δίπλα στην εθνική και σχετικά κοντά σε όλες τις περιοχές των Υπερβορείων.
> Σε μιά από τις καφετέριες εκεί μπορούμε να βολευτούμε (Genesis, *Floca* κτλ)
> 
> Όσο αφορά την ημέρα νομίζω ότι οι Κυριακές βολεύει περισότερο, νωρίς σχετικά πριν πήξη η εθνική.
> 
> Ακούω προτάσεις να δούμε αν συμφωνούμε για να κανονίσουμε ημερομηνία.


Floca with hotspot by *ACN* !!!!!  ::   ::   ::

----------


## eLeCtRoNiOs

> Γειά σας κι απο μένα. Είμαι ok για το meeting. Οι Κυριακές βολεύουν, νωρίς το είναι απογευματάκι καλύτερα για μένα. Η Δροσιά σαν μέρος είναι Ok, btw, το "μικρό καφέ" υπάρχει ακόμα στην πλατεία της Δροσιάς? Τι λέτε λοιπόν, το κανονίζουμε?


Το μικρό καφέ ήταν εκεί πριν απο 2 χρόνια που έκανα φροντιστήριο στην περιοχή. Άλλά μια παρέα να έχει μέσα, μετά εμείς δεν χωράμε. Ξέρει κανείς άλλος καμία καφετέρια στην περιοχή?

----------


## Richard

Πόσοι είμαστε; Το μέρος που πρότεινα είναι μικρό και δεν έχει διαδίκτυο.

Richard

----------


## eLeCtRoNiOs

Ένα γρήγορο μέτρημα.
Richard
eLeCtRoNiOs
Pater_Familias
amar
sw1hez
str1der
anthony080470
Sir Pretender
dalex
cpaf
pxatzis

+++ Καμιά 15αριά θα είμαστε άμα έρθουν όλοι.

----------


## Richard

Μπράβο που είμαστε 15! Οκ, το καφενείο στην Δροσιά δεν είναι αρκετό μεγάλη.

Richard

----------


## eLeCtRoNiOs

Καμία άλλη πρόταση για μέρος? Δεν τα ξέρω καλα τα εσωτερικά της περιοχής.

----------


## amar

Νομίζω οτι για το meeting των υπερ-βορείων ταιριάζει μια υπερ-βόρεια καφετέρια όπως του Νικολέλη, ή αλλιώς "Ανθός Κηφισιάς". Ολοι γνωρίζουμε που είναι, στον παράδρομο της εθνικής στο ύψος των διοδίων, πρόσβαση και parking είναι πανέυκολα.

----------


## apou

Καλησπέρα σε όλους  :: 

Ετοιμάζω και εγώ έναν καινούργιο κόμβο στους θρακομακεδόνες (neuron #11607), και όταν κανονιστεί κάποια συνάντηση είμαι μέσα. 
Κατά προτίμηση Σαββατοκύριακο.

apou  ::

----------


## eLeCtRoNiOs

> Νομίζω οτι για το meeting των υπερ-βορείων ταιριάζει μια υπερ-βόρεια καφετέρια όπως του Νικολέλη, ή αλλιώς "Ανθός Κηφισιάς". Ολοι γνωρίζουμε που είναι, στον παράδρομο της εθνικής στο ύψος των διοδίων, πρόσβαση και parking είναι πανέυκολα.


Τότε καλύτερα στα floca που βρίσκονται στον κομβο του Αγίου Στεφάνου. Είναι πιο κεντρικά και έχει έυκολη πρόσβαση και parking.




> Καλησπέρα σε όλους 
> 
> Ετοιμάζω και εγώ έναν καινούργιο κόμβο στους θρακομακεδόνες (neuron #11607), και όταν κανονιστεί κάποια συνάντηση είμαι μέσα. 
> Κατά προτίμηση Σαββατοκύριακο.
> 
> apou


Wellcome και καλή αρχή. Όσο πάμε και μαζευόμαστε τελικά.

----------


## Sir Pretender

Γεια χαρά κι από 'μένα. Προσωπικά με κάλυψε πλήρως ο Ευριπίδης, με τον οποίο μιλάμε και τηλεφωνικά, οπότε όταν κανονιστεί meeting είναι βέβαιο πως θα έρθω.


Επίσης, κατόπιν συζητήσεων, μετά το πέρας του χειμώνα (του ποιου ::  θα αρχίσω τις εργασίες για σύνδεση στο δίκτυο, αλλά anywaya, αυτά θα τα πούμε κι εκ του κοντόθεν  :: 

Πέτρος

----------


## dti

Δείτε κι αυτό εδώ:
http://wind.awmn.net/?page=nodes&node=11861

----------


## eLeCtRoNiOs

> Δείτε κι αυτό εδώ:
> http://wind.awmn.net/?page=nodes&node=11861


Ευχαριστούμε Δαμιανέ. 

Επειδή έτσι δεν θα βγάλουμε άκρη....παίρνω το θάρος και λέω:
Κυριακή 25/2 στίς 16:00 στα Floca (εκεί που είναι Goodies) στον κόμβο του Αγιού Στεφάνου. Το δοκιμάζουμε και άμα δεν μας κάνει το αλλάζουμε.
Αν δεν δώ replies θα στείλω και pm's την Παρασκευή.

----------


## Richard

Είμαι μέσα για 25-02-07 στης 16:00 στο Flocafe.

Richard

----------


## apou

Είμαι μέσα για 25/02/2007  ::  

Όσον αφορά το μέρος δεν έχει ιδιαίτερη σημασία αρκεί να πηγαίνει αυτοκίνητο .......!

----------


## dti

Πιθανόν να περάσω κι εγώ.  :: 

Καλό είναι πέρα από την αρχική γνωριμία να γίνει και καμιά επίσκεψη στην ταράτσα ίσως του Richard ή όποιου άλλου στην περιοχή, ώστε κάποια σχέδια που φαίνεται οτι βγαίνουν στο χαρτί να τα δείτε και στην πράξη.

----------


## Olympic

Αν δεν σας πειράζει να καθυστερήσω ....είμαι μέσα για 25/2 .....στις 16:00 τελειώνει ένα σεμινάριο σε έκθεση στο ελληνικό....έτσι αν η ώρα γίνει 17: θα είμαι σίγουρα εκεί.

----------


## eLeCtRoNiOs

Θα είμαστε εκει μέχρι τις 17:00 σίγουρα. Είναι το πρώτο και θα κρατήσει αρκετά μάλλον.

----------


## amar

Μέσα κι εγώ. See u there!

----------


## Top_Gun

Μεσα κι εγω κατα 99%  ::

----------


## str1der

count me in  ::

----------


## eLeCtRoNiOs

Good good, λαός. Άντε να δουμε...  ::   ::

----------


## eLeCtRoNiOs

Οκ με την συζήτηση, τώρα προχωράμε σε έργα. 10 Άτομα βρεθήκαμε στο meeting κάναμε ένα σχέδιο και πάμε.. 

Για όσους ήταν εκεί, έστειλα την λίστα, ελπίζω να μην έκανα κάποιο λάθος.

 ::   ::   ::

----------


## Richard

Πίρα την λίστα. Ευχαριστώ.

Richard

----------


## Sir Pretender

Βρε δολοφόνε της ελληνικής, στα πέντε μέτρα τους έστησες τους Θρακομακεδόνες  ::  

Χεχε, το βασικό ήταν πέρα της πλάκας πως βρεθήκαμε, εκφράσαμε απόψεις και ιδέες και αρχίζουμε και δραστηριοποιούμαστε. Άντε με το καλό  ::

----------


## apou

Ελήφθη η λίστα ευχαριστώ.

Χε χε χεεεεεε! έχω αλλαγμένο όνομα  ::  , λάθος επώνυμο  ::  και ένα ορθογραφικό στην περιοχή μου  ::   ::   ::  αλλά τα βασικά στοιχεία είναι μια χαρά  :: 

Όπως είπε και ο Sir Pretender το βασικό είναι πως έγινε η αρχή και υπάρχει και διάθεση για να κουνηθούμε, προχωράω λίαν συντόμως σε συμμάζεμα εξοπλισμού για 2 IFs στους 5.4 μπας και βγει κανένα Link.

Αντε καλή αρχή στους υπερβόρειους  ::

----------


## eLeCtRoNiOs

> Χε χε χεεεεεε! έχω αλλαγμένο όνομα  , λάθος επώνυμο  και ένα ορθογραφικό στην περιοχή μου    αλλά τα βασικά στοιχεία είναι μια χαρά


  ::   ::  

Συνεχίζουμε την κουβέντα εδώ: 

http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=23813 (inet)
http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?t=23813 (awmn)

για να φύγουμε από το topic του meeting...

----------


## apou

Γεια χαρά σε όλους

Υπάρχει διάθεση για να οργανωθεί μια νέα συνάντηση;
Η τελευταία που κάναμε ήταν πριν από τρεις μήνες και άξιζε τον κόπο  ::

----------


## Richard

> Γεια χαρά σε όλους
> 
> Υπάρχει διάθεση για να οργανωθεί μια νέα συνάντηση;
> Η τελευταία που κάναμε ήταν πριν από τρεις μήνες και άξιζε τον κόπο


Ναι. Αυτό το σ/κ δεν μπορώ αλλά το επόμενο, ναι.

Richard

----------


## eLeCtRoNiOs

++

Καλύτερα από το επόμενο, να έχουμε κάνει και το scan από τον Sir_Pretender για να κανονίσουμε και πως θα πάνε τα link.

----------


## Sir Pretender

Μέσα κι εγώ για το επόμενο  ::

----------


## Top_Gun

me too εκτος απροοπτου  ::

----------


## Richard

Άρα, ας κανονίσουμε μέρα και ώρα.

Richard

----------


## Olympic

τι λέτε σάββατο απόγευμα άγιο στέφανο goodys

----------


## apou

Για Σάββατο απόγευμα μια χαρά ακούγεται, μέσα...

----------


## amar

Αν κατάλαβα μιλάμε για το επόμενο Σάββατο 16/6, στις 17:00 είναι καλά?

----------


## Olympic

οκ καλά είναι

----------


## amar

Όποιος θέλει να συμμετέχει ας κάνει post εδώ

----------


## apou

Μέσα και εγώ για 16/6, στις 17:00 στο floca Αγ. Στέφανο.

----------


## eLeCtRoNiOs

::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Top_Gun

::

----------


## Olympic

ok λοιπον για 16/6/07 goodys αγ. στεφανος

να πουμε 19.00?

----------


## pgp_mx5

και εγώ μέσα είμαι 

το μέρος συναντήσεις είναι τα goodys στον Αγ. Στέφανο ?

----------


## eLeCtRoNiOs

Αργά δεν είναι 19:00? Καλύτερα στις 17:00.

----------


## isid

Μέσα και εγώ. 

Goodys ή Floca? 17:00 ή 19:00?

----------


## eLeCtRoNiOs

Στα Floca καθόμαστε. Απλά τα λέμε goodies γιατί όλοι ξέρουν που είναι. Για την ώρα θα δούμε, αλλά μιλάμε για το άλλο Σάββατο. Όχι για αύριο...

----------


## Top_Gun

roger that!  ::

----------


## apou

Για τις 19:00 δυσκολεύομαι λίγο, θα πρέπει να φύγω στις 19:30 λόγω κοινωνικών υποχρεώσεων. 
Να μοιράσουμε τη διαφορά και να πούμε στις 18:00;  ::

----------


## isid

> Για τις 19:00 δυσκολεύομαι λίγο, θα πρέπει να φύγω στις 19:30 λόγω κοινωνικών υποχρεώσεων. 
> Να μοιράσουμε τη διαφορά και να πούμε στις 18:00;


Και στις 18:00 να πούμε, μάλλον μετά απο καμιά ώρα θα μαζευτούμε...

----------


## apou

Δίκιο έχεις ας πούμε στις 17:00 για να έχουμε μαζευτεί μέχρι τις 18:00 !  ::

----------


## Richard

Είμαι μέσα για το Σάββατο, 16-06 στο FloCafe(Goodies) στης 17:00

Richard

----------


## Sir Pretender

Μέσα κι εγώ! Τόσο μέσα που πιο μέσα δε γίνεται  ::

----------


## amar

Εσύ κι ο άλλος να πάτε να βρέιτε κανένα pigtail μπάς και κάνετε και κανένα scan πρίν συναντηθούμε το Σάββατο, μην έρθετε στη συνάντηση με άδεια χέρια!!!  ::   ::   ::

----------


## Top_Gun

χαχα lol σωστος ο Ανδρεας! Θελουμε νεα ρεεεεεε  ::

----------


## Sir Pretender

Εγώ λέω να βάλουμε όλοι το κατιτίς μας να πάρουμε κανά οικοπεδάκι στο ενδιάμεσο (δε χρειάζεται να 'ναι μεγάλο, 5-6 τετραγωνικά πρέπει να είναι αρκετά), να σηκώσουμε καμιά κεραία καμουφλαρισμένη με κανένα κυπαρίσσι μπας και δούμε άσπρη μέρα...

 ::

----------


## eLeCtRoNiOs

θα βρώ σήμερα τον nc να πάρω pigatail. Αλλά δεν θα scanaρουμε από αντιδραση.  ::

----------


## str1der

Θα προσπαθήσω να είμαι εκεί αλλα υπάρχει μια περίπτωση να μην είμαι Αθήνα..

----------


## eLeCtRoNiOs

> Εσύ κι ο άλλος να πάτε να βρέιτε κανένα pigtail μπάς και κάνετε και κανένα scan πρίν συναντηθούμε το Σάββατο, μην έρθετε στη συνάντηση με άδεια χέρια!!!


Δεν θα έρθω με άδεια χέρια. Θα σου φέρω το πιάτο το οποίο δεν δουλέβει. Το έχεις σαμποτάρεις για να μην πιάνει σήμα, και να νομίζουμε ότι δεν βγαίνει το Link, ώστε να έχεις το μονοπώλειο στο να βγάζεις link προς τα βόρεια.  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## amar

Πιάτο χωρίς pigatail μόνο για σερβίρισμα κάνει  ::   ::   ::

----------


## eLeCtRoNiOs

Μπουαχχαχαχ  ::   ::   ::  Σωστοοοοοοός

----------


## beont

στο Ejekt δεν θα πάει κανείς;

----------


## eLeCtRoNiOs

> στο Ejekt δεν θα πάει κανείς;


Πού είναι αυτό?

Τελικά με την ώρα τι θα κάνουμε? Θα πούμε στις 17:00?

----------


## apou

> Τελικά με την ώρα τι θα κάνουμε? Θα πούμε στις 17:00?


Ναι για τις 17:00  ::

----------


## Sir Pretender

Οι πόρτες τι ώρα ανοίγουν;  ::

----------


## beont

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από beont
> 
> στο Ejekt δεν θα πάει κανείς;
> 
> 
> Πού είναι αυτό?
> 
> Τελικά με την ώρα τι θα κάνουμε? Θα πούμε στις 17:00?


Στο Ελληνικό http://www.ejekt.gr θα προσπαθήσω να έρθω όμως στην επόμενη με έναν Hyperβόρειο που θέλει να συνδεθεί...

----------


## eLeCtRoNiOs

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από eLeCtRoNiOs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από beont
> 
> ...


Μπάαα δεν θα πάμε, εμείς είμαστε metalάδες εδώ στα βόρεια. 

 ::   ::  Ο φίλος έχει δηλώσει node? Για πες μας να δούμε...

----------


## str1der

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από beont
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από eLeCtRoNiOs
> 
> ...



Έτσι! Oι σωστές συναυλίες άλλωστε φέτος θα γίνουν εδώ στη μαλακάσα  ::

----------


## dti

> Έτσι! Oι σωστές συναυλίες άλλωστε φέτος θα γίνουν εδώ στη μαλακάσα


Την οποία όμως έχουμε ακόμη ακάλυπτη...  ::  
Για οργανωθείτε λίγο και προς τα εκεί σε συνεργασία με τους υπόλοιπους της περιοχής (Μαλακάσα, Αυλώνα, Μήλεσι, κλπ. κλπ.) 
Ο Αγ. Μερκούριος μας περιμένει!

----------


## eLeCtRoNiOs

Άμα αναρωτίεται κανείς... Ναι ισχύει για σήμερα.  ::  
Όποιος φτάσει πρώτος να γκαβατζώσει 2-3 τραπεζάκια.

----------


## eLeCtRoNiOs

> στο Ejekt δεν θα πάει κανείς;


http://www.myspace.com/detoxpromotionsejektfest

 ::   ::  Θέλω λεπτομέεριεεςς. Ποιος πήγε τελικά?

----------


## winslow

πέδες καλησπέρα... μαλλον απο οτι καταλαβαίνω κανονιζετε τα meeting πλέον τηλεφωνικα και μιας που ειμαι και καινούργιος (περίπου) και ενδιαφέρομαι καντε κανα ποστ  ::

----------


## str1der

Όχι δεν κανονίζουμε τηλεφωνικά, μιλάμε από εδώ πρώτα και αν καταλήξουμε κάπου και δούμε οτι κάποιος δεν έχει ενημερωθεί στέλνουμε PM! 

Αλλά μιάς και το έθεσες ίσος έφτασε ο καιρός για νέο meeting μιας και όλοι έχουμε γυρίσει από διακοπές! Τί λέτε;

----------


## eLeCtRoNiOs

Μήπως να το αφήσουμε μετά την πραγματοποίηση των νέων links για να έχουμε και κάτι διαφορετικό να πούμε?

----------


## Olympic

Νομίζω έφτασε η ώρα για ένα meeting

Παρακαλώ όσοι ενδιαφέρονται να απαντήσουν ( μπας και το κάνουμε σχετικά σύντομα !!!!)

----------


## apou

> Μήπως να το αφήσουμε μετά την πραγματοποίηση των νέων links για να έχουμε και κάτι διαφορετικό να πούμε?





> Νομίζω έφτασε η ώρα για ένα meeting
> 
> Παρακαλώ όσοι ενδιαφέρονται να απαντήσουν ( μπας και το κάνουμε σχετικά σύντομα !!!!)


Μέσα  ::  
Τι λέτε για το Σαββατοκύριακο 20-21 Οκτωβρίου;

----------


## eLeCtRoNiOs

Μέσα εγώ.
Επίτιμος καλεσμένος ο PrettyMaids για την βοήθειά του στο link.

----------


## Richard

> Μέσα  
> Τι λέτε για το Σαββατοκύριακο 20-21 Οκτωβρίου;


Να πούμε 13:00 την Κυριακή 21-10 στο FloCafe;

Richard

----------


## Olympic

Συμφωνώ με την ημέρα …. Διαφωνώ με την ώρα …πιστεύω είναι καλύτερα πιο αργά …π.χ. 17.00

----------


## Top_Gun

Kαι γω επισης θα μπορουσα κατα τι 17:00  ::

----------


## apou

ΟΚ και για μένα για τις 17:00

----------


## Richard

Εντάξι, τα λέμε ώρα 17:00, την Κυριακή 21-10, στο FloCafe στο Αγ. Στέφανο για να δούμε που βρισκόμαστε γενικώς.

Richard

----------


## isid

+1  ::

----------


## str1der

ΟΚ και απο μένα!

----------


## amar

μέσα κι εγώ!

----------


## Olympic

Παιδιά εγώ ξεκίνησα να σας παροτρύνω για ένα meeting αλλά έτσι που τα έφερε η τύχη έχω στις 18,00 στον κορυδαλλό βάπτιση. Αν δεν σας πειράζει να το κάνουμε 1-2 ώρες πιο νωρίς ώστε να τα πούμε όλοι μαζί . 
Σας ευχαριστώ και ζητώ προκαταβολικά συγγνώμη.

Βασίλης sw1hez
Olympic #9735
 ::

----------


## eLeCtRoNiOs

Κατά τις 15:00 δηλαδή. Εγώ είμαι ΟΚ

----------


## apou

OK και για μένα κατά τις 15:00

----------


## Pater_Familias

Αν μπορέσω θα είμαι γω κατά τις 15:00μμ

----------


## str1der

OK για 15:00

----------


## PrettyMaids

Αυριο λοιπον... i'll be there  :: 
εκ'μερους του ecou που οπως παντα πνηγεται στην δουλεια  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

